# Intex speakers



## parimal_xp2003 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am looking to buy the mid-range (5000-7000 Rs.) 5.1 Home theatre system for my SONY DVD player.
   I am looking for Intex (5800W) subwoofer 5.1 music system. It's official site suggest that AC3 / DTS ready & Compatible with DVD/TV/VCD/CD. My DVD player has one "Digital-audio out" pin. The dolby digital & dts sound output by only this jack. I want to know that is there such a input jack available in Intex (5800W) system? What is the official price of it? 
  Is there other 5.1 speaker system available which satisfy my criteria?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 21, 2007)

Dun go for intex or like if u wanna use it for more that 1 or 2 year. Get a quality one like Altec Lansing, Creative or Logitech. Sure Intex wud have better bang for the bucks, but on long run itll turn useless. 
I recoment to buy a Logitech Z5300 THX one for 10k-.
Its 200% better than intex 5800W. Z5300 is a 280W rms one which is sure to satisfy you. It has all the digital connectors u need. And the logo THX says it all.


----------



## janitha (Mar 21, 2007)

Stay away from Intex. I can say with authority because I bought it and learnt truth the hard way.
Just follow suggestions of aravind_n20.


----------



## blackpearl (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, stay away from Intex.


----------



## moshel (Mar 22, 2007)

one more vote against Intex...........

dont knw abt current good speaker systems....but dont throw your money away on intex and that includes frontech and tech-com too........why dont u check this months' digit, they have speaker system reviews.....look in to that....

i think digit rated Artis system to be the best...just go to some shop and get a demo first...for any system that u want.


----------



## mod-the-pc (Mar 22, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> Z5300 is a 280W rms one which is sure to satisfy you. It has all the digital connectors u need. And the logo THX says it all.


 FYI there's no digital connector/decoder in  Z5300. It can handle analog inputs only. So parimal_xp2003 has to get a decoder/the dvd player should have a decoder. Another option would be to let the Z5300 upmix stereo out from DVD player to 5.1. But he'll miss the surround sound in movies

@parimal_xp2003 - try getting a consumer grade HT system from Philips, Sony, Panasonic, Samsung ... That's what I can think of within your budget


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks, 
I will stay away from intex. 
Can you tell me the price of Logitech Z-5450.


----------



## goobimama (Mar 22, 2007)

5450 is pretty much useless unless you really need the wireless capabilities of the rear speakers. They should come at 30k+ in India...


----------



## Fighter (Mar 22, 2007)

go for Logitech X230...its 2.1 but it will suffice you nice and cheap


----------

